# Distributions problem



## seyit (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

I just installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. I want to compile a kernel but I get an error. 


```
bsd# make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
make: don't know how to make buildkernel. Stop
```
I tried to update my /src from sysinstall but I get this error:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/bsdproblem.png/

Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't use sysinstall. There's a reason it's not used anymore.

You are either not in the /usr/src/ directory when you entered that command or you don't have the source tree installed.


----------



## seyit (Jan 20, 2012)

How can I install the source tree then? I need to compile a kernel.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2012)

Create a supfile based on the examples in /usr/share/examples/cvsup.  For 9.0-RELEASE, it would look like this:
9rel-supfile

```
*default host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```

Change that first line to a near mirror (sysutils/fastest_cvsup can help to find the faster ones for your site).  Then run csup(1) on it:
`# csup 9rel-supfile`


----------



## seyit (Jan 25, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Create a supfile based on the examples in /usr/share/examples/cvsup.  For 9.0-RELEASE, it would look like this:
> 9rel-supfile
> 
> ```
> ...



I did what you said but Ii still get the same error:


```
[root@bsd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf]# make buildkernel KERNCONF=IPFWKERNEL 
make: don't know how to make buildkernel. Stop
```


----------



## gkontos (Jan 25, 2012)

seyit said:
			
		

> [root@bsd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf]# make buildkernel KERNCONF=IPFWKERNEL
> make: don't know how to make buildkernel. Stop



[CMD=""]# cd /usr/src[/CMD]
[CMD=""]# make buildkernel KERNCONF=IPFWKERNEL[/CMD]


----------



## seyit (Jan 25, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> [CMD=""]# cd /usr/src[/CMD]
> [CMD=""]# make buildkernel KERNCONF=IPFWKERNEL[/CMD]



It works in this path. I will try to rebuild it. I will share the result.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 25, 2012)

Now would be a good time to read Chapter 9 of the FreeBSD Handbook.  Especially Section 5.


----------



## EsTaF (Sep 20, 2012)

```
su
cd
fastest_cvsup -c ru
ee /root/9rel-supfile
```


```
cat ee /root/9rel-supfile

*default host=cvsup7.ru.freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```

`# csup 9rel-supfile`
..
ETA: 5 Hours..
ok.

```
uname -a
FreeBSD estaf.users.trc.local 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
cd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/
cp GENERIC ROUTER
ee ROUTER
```
ok

```
cd /usr/src/
pwd
/usr/src
```
ok


```
make buldkernel KERNCONF=ROUTER
make: don't know how to make buldkernel. Stop
```

the paranoidal OS))


----------



## EsTaF (Sep 20, 2012)

upd/:

```
ls -l /usr/src
total 347
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    6200 Dec 31  2011 COPYRIGHT
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel     442 Nov 11  2011 LOCKS
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    6679 Nov 11  2011 MAINTAINERS
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   16494 Nov 23  2011 Makefile
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   49391 Jan  2  2012 Makefile.inc1
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel     163 Nov 11  2011 Makefile.mips
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  242820 Nov 11  2011 ObsoleteFiles.inc
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    3181 Nov 11  2011 README
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   62946 Aug  7 01:33 UPDATING
drwxr-xr-x   40 root  wheel      42 Sep 20 20:45 bin
drwxr-xr-x    8 root  wheel      10 Sep 20 20:46 cddl
drwxr-xr-x   59 root  wheel      59 Jan  3  2012 contrib
drwxr-xr-x    5 root  wheel       6 Sep 20 20:57 crypto
drwxr-xr-x   23 root  wheel      90 Sep 20 21:00 etc
drwxr-xr-x   13 root  wheel      15 Sep 20 21:00 games
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel       8 Sep 20 21:00 gnu
drwxr-xr-x    7 root  wheel     100 Sep 20 21:03 include
drwxr-xr-x    9 root  wheel      12 Sep 20 21:03 kerberos5
drwxr-xr-x   86 root  wheel      88 Sep 20 21:04 lib
drwxr-xr-x   32 root  wheel      34 Sep 20 21:28 libexec
drwxr-xr-x   11 root  wheel      19 Sep 20 21:28 release
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel       6 Sep 20 21:28 rescue
drwxr-xr-x   91 root  wheel     100 Sep 20 21:28 sbin
drwxr-xr-x    6 root  wheel       8 Sep 20 21:28 secure
drwxr-xr-x   25 root  wheel      27 Sep 20 21:28 share
drwxr-xr-x   57 root  wheel      58 Sep 20 21:28 sys
drwxr-xr-x   12 root  wheel      15 Sep 20 21:30 tools
drwxr-xr-x  244 root  wheel     252 Sep 20 21:31 usr.bin
drwxr-xr-x  218 root  wheel     227 Sep 20 21:31 usr.sbin
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2012)

EsTaF said:
			
		

> ```
> make buldkernel KERNCONF=ROUTER
> make: don't know how to make buldkernel. Stop
> ```



Make that buildkernel.


----------



## EsTaF (Sep 20, 2012)

Real heavy one.

To wblock, thanks for it 

All are ok now.


----------

